# Selling 2007 25Rss W/ Hensley Arrow Hitch



## Justman

Hello everyone!

It's come time to sell our 2007 25RSS so we can upgrade to a fifth wheel. Kids are getting older so we would like more space.

Selling price is relatively firm:

$11,500 - Includes Hensley Arrow hitch and two "stingers"

$10,500 - Does NOT include Hensley Arrow Hitch or "stingers"

Interior is the "Havana" style, or what I believe Keyston is calling "Teak" in newer campers.

Pictures available via email upon request.

This particular layout is similar to the newer 250 model Outback:

- Two front bunks - the bottom bunk flips up for bike storage

- Fold out couch - makes into a bed

- Dinette - makes into a bed

- Rear slide queen bed - is a bed 

The trailer comes with the usual amenities and the following upgrades:

- Upgraded A/C - Upgraded A/C in 2015 to a Coleman Mach III 13.5K BTU ducted energy saving unit that uses only 10 amps vs. the typical 14 amps. Replaced the thermostat with a removable digital thermostat w/ fan speed selection switch.

- Upgraded Tire Size - Upgraded tire size from standard 14 inch to 15 inch to increase the tire safety margin. Tires replaced in 2014 with load range E tires. Tires kept covered when not in use.

- Dexter EZ Flex - Added Dexter EZ Flex to axles. Reduces the impact of poor road conditions and provides a smoother ride.

- Surge Protector - Added integrated surge protector with LCD display that automatically shuts off power if power quality is poor or spikes.

- Secondary Power Outlet - Added second 110v outlet and corresponding 110v inlet that provides a second power source from the power pole. We use this for a space heater during colder months and charging cell phones and laptops during warmer months.

- Shore Power Cord Mod - Changed the shore power connection to a twist-lock that allows the shore power cord to be removed from the camper. This keeps you from having to push the power cord into a cavity in the camper.

- Fantastic Fan - Replaced center vent with a Fantastic Fan that is used to draw cooler air in and hot air out of the camper.

- Bathroom Exhaust Fan - Replaced the failed bathroom exhaust fan with a larger volume fan.

- LCD TV - Mounted LCD TV in the kitchen area on a swivel mount.

- Batter Monitor w/ Integrated USB Charger - Added a battery voltage monitor and integrated 2A USB charger by the inside TV connections. We used this to charge our phones and other USB devices.

- Pleated Shower Curtain - Replaced the fabric shower curtain with a pleated shower curtain. This helps keep water in the shower and is much easier to operate. Of note, the fabric shower curtain was placed in the hallway to serve as a privacy screen for the kids in the bunk area.

- Quarter Turn Bath Faucet - Replaced the shower water faucet with a quarter turn unit. This allows you to easily set your desired water temperature.

- Awning - Replaced the awning in late 2014

- Electric Tongue Jack

- Vent Covers

The exterior decals are showing signs of age, but the exterior itself is still in good condition. There is nothing structurally wrong with the camper and no indications of delamination. The roof has been maintained. Everything on the camper works as it should.

We are located on the South East side of San Antonio. We can make arrangements for someone to view the camper if desired. Please reply with your email address or PM me if interested.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Which 5th wheel are you going to get?


----------



## Justman

Oregon_Camper said:


> Which 5th wheel are you going to get?


Not sure just yet. We've perused a few bunkhouse models, but we've also considered going the same route you guys did----get something for us and let the kids sleep in tents. 

Whatever we get, it'll likely be a used model. Trying to keep at it without going broke or too far into debt.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Justman said:


> Not sure just yet. We've perused a few bunkhouse models, but we've also considered going the same route you guys did----get something for us and let the kids sleep in tents.


Kids in tents works great.. 

There have been nights when it was just too rainy and then the couch and chairs make nice bed for young people.


----------



## Justman

Sold!


----------



## Justman

Well, I was looking at a used 2009 model Outback fifth wheel, but it was 3.5 hours away in Houston. I saw an ad on Craigslist for a 2009 Jayco 31.5 BHDS and went to take a look. It was in great shape and the guy was selling it for $4k less than what I was looking at in Houston. We reached a deal and as soon as I can get the right capture plate for my Pullrite hitch, I'm bringing it home!

Guess I have to change my signature now.


----------



## GO WEST

Do you still have it for sale? If so, photos to [email protected] We recently bought an F150 3.5L Ecoboost with 3.73 tow package, so we are ready again to tow such a camper. We live in Kerrville and Ozona. JG


----------

